# Patent: Panning Assist Using Image Stabilization



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 16, 2018)

```
<p><a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/canon-camera-rumours-and-info/">Northlight</a> has uncovered a <a href="http://pdfaiw.uspto.gov/.aiw?PageNum=0&docid=20180103207">USPTO</a> patent that discusses using image stabilization to compensate for panning errors.</p>
<p><strong>Northlight explains:</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>The idea is to use the IS system to compensate for panning errors as well as camera shake. This needs movement vectors calculating for the whole image area.</p></blockquote>
<p>This is definitely an interesting idea and use of existing IS technology.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 16, 2018)

Sounds innovative. Are you sure the patent was filed by Canon?

 :


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 16, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> Sounds innovative. Are you sure the patent was filed by Canon?
> 
> :



Yeah, but that's so yesterday. What has Canon done *today*?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 16, 2018)

CanonFanBoy said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds innovative. Are you sure the patent was filed by Canon?
> ...



You'll have to wait for two years until the patents are published.

Its like a time machine, but you can only view the past.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 16, 2018)

This is the concept I discussed with Chuck Westfall a few years ago. The basis for the idea came at the Reno Air Races where I am at the pylons with planes within 100' at 500 mph. The keeper rate is less than 10%.



Reno 2015 VooDoo pylon 6714 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 17, 2018)

KeithBreazeal said:


> This is the concept I discussed with Chuck Westfall a few years ago. The basis for the idea came at the Reno Air Races where I am at the pylons with planes within 100' at 500 mph. The keeper rate is less than 10%.
> 
> 
> 
> Reno 2015 VooDoo pylon 6714 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Keith, is there a fire pole to slide down if it looks like a racer is going to strike the pylon? Serious and kidding at the same time. Bet it can be scary at times.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 17, 2018)

CanonFanBoy said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > This is the concept I discussed with Chuck Westfall a few years ago. The basis for the idea came at the Reno Air Races where I am at the pylons with planes within 100' at 500 mph. The keeper rate is less than 10%.
> ...



We have to sign a waiver that includes possible death. There is nowhere to take cover- flat desert. Sometimes the planes get a bit close- that point where you take your eye from the viewfinder.



Reno 2015 Lee Oman T-6 tight 5494 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## JP (Apr 25, 2018)

Great... a nice soft image... just like the 6D2 produces.. Sorry, but Canon's in camera IS is junk... totally worthless..


----------

